

The Engineer Who Built Facebook's Massive Data Infrastructure - droid
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/g/a/2011/02/16/businessinsider-meet-the-engineer-who-built-facebooks-massive-data-infrastructure-2011-2.DTL

======
paulsingh
I realize that both of these companies are private, but is there a way to
learn more about how company "splits" like this are structured?

The article implies that Hammerbacher left Facebook before starting
Cloudera... is that actually true? I imagine that Facebook might have said,
"Whoa, hang on now -- you wouldn't have gained that experience anywhere else.
We want a piece of Cloudera!"

~~~
orev
Companies can't "own" the experience you gain as part of your career,
otherwise you'd never be able to leave any job and continue with the same
career/skills. The only potential issues would be if the new company is in the
exact same industry and market as the old one, then you might hove some non-
compete issues to worry about. However, most of those are not enforceable.

------
dadkins
"Cloudera builds something called Hadoop"

Umm... no mention of Doug Cutting or Yahoo?

~~~
SpikeGronim
Doug Cutting works at Cloudera. Also, this is non-tech media reporting on tech
so if they are even sort-of correct then good for them.

